# APR Spring Sale! March 26th to April 21st



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Spring Sale! March 26th to April 21st










APR’s entire product line is on sale from ECU Upgrades to Stage 3+ Turbocharger Systems.

March 26th to April 21st

*ECU Upgrade Sale:*



All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T – $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1,203
All B8 3.0 TFSI – $1,499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $2,105
All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
All TT RS and Golf R are $100 off! Normal Price $899-$599
All A6 3.0T, 4.2T, 4.2L V8 FSI, 5.2L V10 FSI, Porsche and Exotics are 10% off!


Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.

Or buy a single program only on multi program capable ECUs and get $50 off!

*Fully Loaded ECU’s – Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*



Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
91 Octane Performance
93 Octane Performance
100 Octane Performance
Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output


*Also Included:*



Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected


*APR Hardware Sale:*



APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
APR Stage 3, 3+ and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems!
APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
APR Supercharger CPS Systems 10% Off!
APR Bipipe 10% Off!
APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%!
APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off!
APR Brembo Brake Kits – Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits – Free Shipping!


*For more news follow us on Facebook!*



To Find the Closest Authorized APR Dealer Near You Visit: http://www.goapr.com/dealer

GOAPR!


----------

